# Very Interesting Lugged Frame With Campy gear!



## bits n pieces (Apr 24, 2012)

Check out the lugs! They were almost all chrome. The paint is original with some touch ups. The sticker that used to be on front had a name with the letters  abonn  across the middle. I cant make out the beginning or end of the word. The hubs are normady, brakes are balilla, all campagnola deraileurs and shifters except rear which was replaced with a suntour for some reason. The lugs and brake bridge should id it. Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## bits n pieces (Apr 24, 2012)

*pics*


----------



## sam (Apr 24, 2012)

I think they are Bocoma(spelling?) luggs
It might be Mexican


----------



## bits n pieces (Apr 25, 2012)

*it turns out*

Its a Labonne but i dont know what model yet.


----------



## jackomeano (Apr 28, 2012)

*bits and pieces*

Hello,  
  It looks like a common lug used for many ,many european bicycles Italian and some French. I have had three different bicycles that had the same lugs. Maino, Torpado and Willer.  I guess if it has Italian threads it Italian . First picture you posted  it looks like the frame has a bend in it?


----------



## bits n pieces (May 5, 2012)

*It has the name labonne on whats left of the hedbadge.*

I guess its italian wally world bike! One bike with many names! Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## cinelliphyle (May 12, 2012)

Looks like an OLMO to me, Just thinking out loud. I have seen a badged OLMO with the same lugs, the same components(not a great indicator since so many others had that in common) and the same paint sceme.


----------



## bikeville (May 24, 2012)

Labonnes seem to surface a bunch here in the Philadelphia area, I wonder if they were imported around here. Don;t let the bits of Campagnolo and the flash of chrome fool you, they were low end bicycles. The Campy stuff is usually Gran Sport and are usually lipstick on the pig. I have seen poorly installed dropouts, seemed tubing, and they usually came with foil sticker decals. 
Italian made though.


----------

